# Dish/Direct Channel Comparison Chart?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What happened to the Dish/Direct channel comparison chart that was on the main page?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Nick said:


> What happened to the Dish/Direct channel comparison chart that was on the main page?


Sorry about the delay in the response. I thought I had posted an answer but I guess it didn't "take".

Basically, we don't have anyone to keep the chart updated so it was taken down.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks.


----------

